# William Plumer on Meditation



## N. Eshelman (Oct 8, 2008)

The power of reflection chiefly distinguishes a man from a brute. The habit of reflection chiefly distinguishes a wise man from a fool. Pious reflection on God's Word greatly distinguishes a saint from a sinner. Without meditation grace never thrives, prayer is languid, praise dull, and religious duties unprofitable.

-William Plumer, _Studies in the Book of Psalms_, 28.


----------

